# Destin Pompano



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Broke out the surf gear yesterday afternoon and went down to the Old Crystal Beach Pier area around 5:00 pm. Tide was going out, nice trough between the first and second sand bar. Surf was stirred up. Put 2 poles out with fresh shrimp from sextons on a 2 hook rig. 

Got one 12' pomp and a catfish, left around 6:30. Raked for some fleas a little but didnt see any there yet. Will post pics later


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

at least u got one, i havent even hooked my first one this year.


----------

